# Placenta Grade 2, Posterior at 20 weeks



## MommyNicoleTX (Oct 26, 2008)

Can someone help me analyze this info and collect my thoughts? After 2 miscarriages last yr and really feeling scared this pregnancy, I need some help sorting through this so i dont panic.

I have my ultrasound (level 1) report and i am a bit concerned. I am 21 weeks and had it done last week. It states all the baby stuff looks within normal limits. Says baby is in the 35th percentile at 341 grams and that I am 20 wks 3 days. But then it says...

*"Placenta is grade II and posterior."*

So of course I googled this and didnt find any conclusive info.

Grade II placenta can describe the *maturity*-- a grade II is "Late 3rd trimester (~30 wks to delivery)". So if this is what my report means, then my placenta is aging too quickly?

or

Grade II placenta *position* means it is a grade II previa and "the placenta is implanted in the lower segment, and the edge of the placenta touches the edge of the cervical opening, but does not cover it."I am leaning toward thinking he was describing the position and not maturity. Since he wrote it "Placenta is grade II and posterior" and posterior means it is towards the back of my uterus (which seems to not be good if i want it to move out of the way). I did read that this may correct itself and move up the uterus and out of the way by birth--wondering how likely this is.

I am planning a home birth (1st hb, 2nd vbac) with a midwife. Is this something that should concern me? Can I make my placenta healthier?? i was hoping someone had some info or experiences to share??

Thanks!


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm not familiar with it, either, but based on the info you shared would definitely agree that it reflects the position, not maturity, of the placenta. Checking for position and previas is a standard part of the 20wk ultrasound, so that makes a lot of sense.

Being that you're only 20wks, you definitely have time for it to move. Since it's what I think is deemed "marginal" (i.e., not covering the os) then you're in even better shape. Your MW will have a certain distance she wants it to be away from the os before okaying a vaginal birth. I have heard that 2cm is a guaranteed "clear" for many, but that some MWs, in particular, may be okay with a birth at more like 1.5cm.

She'll most likely want to check the distance again closer to your due date, at which point they'll measure precisely. You do have a LOT of time left for it to move!


----------



## aikigypsy (Jun 17, 2007)

I got diagnosed with placenta previa at 17 weeks and did a bit of reading. If yours is only marginal, it will almost definitely "move" in time to have a vaginal delivery without placenta-placement complications. I would not worry about it.


----------

